# Leba III



## TX FurbabiesMom (Dec 20, 2013)

Is anyone using Leba III for your furbabies teeth? If you
do, does it work or did you see any problems using it?
Thank you


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I had McC teeth cleaned when I had her spayed 3 weeks ago. I have been using it since. One spray once a day. I see no problems, but certainly not sure how well it is working. Glad you started this thread. I would be interested if anyone swears by this stuff!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Is that that spray stuff? NO, not only no but NO! My vet, who is very open minded to a lot of different ways of feeding and treatment even says no. I have seen a lot of complaints about face swelling and all kinds of reactions from that stuff. It will get the tartar off their teeth-but as my vet says 'I have to wonder what kind of stuff is in there that is harsh enough to remove tartar simply by being sprayed on'.

If I'm not mistaken, it has a high alcohol content?

Leba III

I do not recommend it and if you are using it I would suggest to find other alternatives. Even if you don't see a reaction, you are just spraying alcohol on your dogs face on a regular basis.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Veterinary Oral Health Council

This is the page I refer to when I want to know what products have been tested.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

LebaLab maker of Leba III : Untitled Document


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Chardy said:


> LebaLab maker of Leba III : Untitled Document


Yes but, who did these studies? The VOHC is owned by the American Veterinary Dental College, so you have dental experts there backing it up. If, Leba III is so wonderful, why haven't they submitted it to the VOHC I wonder? Or, have they?

Everyone is going to have to decide for themselves but I do not trust or recommend using it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

shellbeme said:


> Is that that spray stuff? NO, not only no but NO! My vet, who is very open minded to a lot of different ways of feeding and treatment even says no. I have seen a lot of complaints about face swelling and all kinds of reactions from that stuff. It will get the tartar off their teeth-but as my vet says 'I have to wonder what kind of stuff is in there that is harsh enough to remove tartar simply by being sprayed on'.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, it has a high alcohol content?
> 
> ...


Interesting that you mention this, Shelly. I have seen that some of the dental products for dogs do contain alcohol. I can't use any of the mouthwashes that have alcohol (which used to be just about all of them). My gums would swell up and be very tender and painful. A dental specialist I saw told me it was the mouthwash. So when I see alcohol mouth in dog products I stay away too. That's why I haven't used that one. I brush his teeth with dog toothpaste every day.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Shel, Can you share where you got that information from? the side effects etc? I know they have changed the alcohol in it from when it first came out and my concern would be if your dog has liver, kidney problems etc of exactly what that could do. That is a concern for sure..The other ingred's are all natural and I see the alcohol as the most significant issue. BUT... if the product does work, it certainly has to be better than a dental cleaning with anesthesia every year or two, right? The comments I found on it, said it didn't work well if there was a lot of build up, so it was best to start using after a cleaning and not get to that state. The jury is still out here on it... I sure hope someone has more insight.


----------



## TX FurbabiesMom (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you for your responses so far. I do realize that 
humans and pets can have an allergic reaction to anything.

According to Leba Labs website:
Lebalab Inc

LEBA III balances the chemistry of the mouth keeping the teeth clean and healthy
for the entire life of your pet, without side effects. The key to a long healthy life is balance.
Products that kill the bacteria have an antibiotic action, damaging the environment of the mouth.
The safety and efficacy of LEBA III was proven by a renowned university 
and has been used by veterinarians since 1994.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I use this. Got it from my vet. It is easy to apply and the dogs don't hate it. 

MaxiGuard Oral Cleansing Gel, 4 oz | VetDepot.com


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Yes but, who did these studies? The VOHC is owned by the American Veterinary Dental College, so you have dental experts there backing it up. If, Leba III is so wonderful, why haven't they submitted it to the VOHC I wonder? Or, have they?
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is going to have to decide for themselves but I do not trust or recommend using it.



Leba III made both G&M have tummy troubles. I tried 3 times with Gustave with the same result, and when it happened with Mieka too I gave up. 

I know several use it without problems, so I don't know what happened here. But we are now happy with the Petzlife gel (not spray). My suspicion is the alcohol content also, but I can't say with certainty. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

We use it maybe twice a month when we are too lazy to get up from bed and brush the dogs' teeth. Otherwise, I brush Obi and Owen's teeth daily with either PetzLife gel or enzymatic toothpaste for dogs. I also use a chlorhexidine rinse after brushing. We've had no adverse side effects of the Leba III or the Petzlife (both of which contain some alcohol). 

Alcohol is actually in many mouthwashes (as Sue alluded too) which does a good job (per all my dentist friends!) but, of course, some people (and dogs) can have varying sensitivities to it. 

I do think the Leba III works quite well but the PetzLife gel is better tolerated over here (maybe the taste?)


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

eiksaa said:


> Leba III made both G&M have tummy troubles. I tried 3 times with Gustave with the same result, and when it happened with Mieka too I gave up.
> 
> I know several use it without problems, so I don't know what happened here. But we are now happy with the Petzlife gel (not spray). My suspicion is the alcohol content also, but I can't say with certainty.
> 
> ...


Do you think you see a difference with the Petzlife gel in terms of it keeping tarter off? Thanks!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Leba III made both G&M have tummy troubles. I tried 3 times with Gustave with the same result, and when it happened with Mieka too I gave up.
> 
> I know several use it without problems, so I don't know what happened here. But we are now happy with the Petzlife gel (not spray). My suspicion is the alcohol content also, but I can't say with certainty.
> 
> ...


Same exact thing here! It's in the drawer. They RAN from the bottle.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Mine were eating Fresh Pet, then I cut back to little on their kibble. Started getting bad breath. I switched to Stella & Chewys freeze dried with the Fromm kibble over 2 mo ago. NO more bad breath or gunk stuck in Sammie's front teeth. Took a while. 
I use the gel and toothpaste with a cotton pad or finger pad. Mine are both getting dentals soon. Sammie second one in a year and Penny's first in 3. He has receding gums already. Bad genes Vet said. :angry: Penny's look great so far. But that bad breath was awful. :w00t: I want to find a rinse they will like.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> Do you think you see a difference with the Petzlife gel in terms of it keeping tarter off? Thanks!



I have always been brushing their teeth almost everyday so I don't see a big difference. Earlier I was doing enzymatic toothpaste and wanted to add something stronger (Leba III). When that failed I switched to brushing with Petzlife. So, I don't have enough data for an accurate comparison. But Petzlife works for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Bayleigh was allergic, but the plaque attack works pretty good. Extended dentals to about a year and a half vs 6 months for both her and Lexie. I don't just spray though, I brush with it in the toothbrush.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> I have always been brushing their teeth almost everyday so I don't see a big difference. Earlier I was doing enzymatic toothpaste and wanted to add something stronger (Leba III). When that failed I switched to brushing with Petzlife. So, I don't have enough data for an accurate comparison. But Petzlife works for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Aastha/Marisa---
I tried the gel on a brush, :smilie_tischkante: now I use finger pad with paste. Gel says 1/8 tsp. that's not enough for me to even cover front teeth so I use paste on pads and gel just on gums. Do you guys use more??

I do best I can. Its easy now but I have hard time in back of mouth. Vet said anything I do helps. He said penny will be the easy one but Sammie would do better without FP. I think it depends on dogs gums/teeth health as to which food type is best long term. Sammie needs drier foods. I think penny would done fine on the FP. But easier to use one food for both.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Bayleigh was allergic, but the plaque attack works pretty good. Extended dentals to about a year and a half vs 6 months for both her and Lexie. I don't just spray though, I brush with it in the toothbrush.


Hi Lydia-How did you know Baleigh was allergic to Leba? Sammie sneezed ALOT and then threw up little. Penny ran under bed after one tiny spray. Now if Penny sees bottle her mouth ain't opening. Sammie lets me do anything bless his heart. 
Thanks!:wub:


----------



## TX FurbabiesMom (Dec 20, 2013)

It seems that people either like this product or they do not.
I do try to brush Sammy and Lexi's teeth but it is not very easy.
I have a very small toothbrush for them and it still seems to big
for the back of their little mouths, I use CET Enzymatic Toothpaste.
I bought a bottle of Leba III and now I am not sure what to do. 
I really appreciate everyone's opinion, thank you.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We use the Petzlife gel salmon flavor on a regular basis and the Leba III once or twice a week, never had a problem with it. They don't like it but they do not have any reaction to it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TX FurbabiesMom said:


> It seems that people either like this product or they do not.
> I do try to brush Sammy and Lexi's teeth but it is not very easy.
> I have a very small toothbrush for them and it still seems to big
> for the back of their little mouths, I use CET Enzymatic Toothpaste.
> ...


Oh---I would try it. Some have no issues with it. If I could catch penny she prob be fine with it but she don't like taste i guess. :w00t: or I am a weakling!! :HistericalSmiley:Sammie threw up little and gagged so he doesn't tolerate Leba well. But many use it with no issues.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I have found that no matter what doggie teeth cleaning product one chooses, there is always some ingredient in it that is a risk using. Toothpaste/mouthwashes that contain sorbitol (causes even in humans stomach issues), or contains aloa, (supposedly, a danger to dogs), or the alcohol for instance in the petzlife and leba products. It is so difficult to figure out what to use to keep teeth clean, yet not risk liver/kidney damage or stomach/pancrease issues. Maybe the answer is rotating daily or every other day. I decided to go that route.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I am reading these posts from a year ago. Has anyone changed their opinion on Leba 3 or found any news information about the danger of it?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> I am reading these posts from a year ago. Has anyone changed their opinion on Leba 3 or found any news information about the danger of it?



I stop using it because they hate it and because PetzLife gel salmon is taking great care of their teeth.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> I stop using it because they hate it and because PetzLife gel salmon is taking great care of their teeth.


Thanks Beatriz!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Bayleigh was allergic, and I found it didn't work on Lexie.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Bayleigh was allergic, and I found it didn't work on Lexie.


Lydia, What were Bayleigh's symptoms when she was allergic? Carley vomited but there have been several changes for her lately so I am not 100% sure that it is the Leba 3.
Thanks!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

No actual vomitting, but very erpy, increased itching & more swelling of the eyes. I had great luck with Plaque Attack gel, but now she's allergic to that too, as well as her probiotic gel...I'm guessing its the gel medium. I'm now brushing with just water, afraid to use anything else, and she already needs a dental after stopping for only 3-4 months 

With the gels, she would have very large soft stools, quit eating & drinking and lethargy for 3-5 days. I took her off it and after 2 months of doing great, I tried just a teeny tiny bit and she got symptoms back for over a week. Luckily I knew to syringe her (she didn't stop eating this time). I won't be trying that again!!!

I used the Leba on Lexie, but after just a few weeks, noticed that she was developing tarter that she hadn't been with the plaque attack.



puppydoll said:


> Lydia, What were Bayleigh's symptoms when she was allergic? Carley vomited but there have been several changes for her lately so I am not 100% sure that it is the Leba 3.
> Thanks!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My vet says tarter will form within 24 hours & the only defense is to brush the teeth every night. She informed me after Cody's dental & I have not missed once. Every time I'm tempted to skip I remember the dental😁. I see no tarter so far. It has been four months.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Pat, I brush daily, just without toothpaste and I see it building up anyway  My vet gave me an antibacterial rinse as well, but she's also allergic to that.

I still use the plaque attack on Georgie and its still working well.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Someone here had previously mentioned brushing with coconut oil.
Sorry, I can't remember who it was...
I haven't tried it, but it has antibacterial properties so it might help if the toothpaste can't be tolerated. Maybe better than nothing?
(But I would start with a really small amount to avoid any tummy trouble.)


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> No actual vomitting, but very erpy, increased itching & more swelling of the eyes. I had great luck with Plaque Attack gel, but now she's allergic to that too, as well as her probiotic gel...I'm guessing its the gel medium. I'm now brushing with just water, afraid to use anything else, and she already needs a dental after stopping for only 3-4 months
> 
> With the gels, she would have very large soft stools, quit eating & drinking and lethargy for 3-5 days. I took her off it and after 2 months of doing great, I tried just a teeny tiny bit and she got symptoms back for over a week. Luckily I knew to syringe her (she didn't stop eating this time). I won't be trying that again!!!
> 
> I used the Leba on Lexie, but after just a few weeks, noticed that she was developing tarter that she hadn't been with the plaque attack.


Poor Bayleigh.... bless her heart:wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Someone here had previously mentioned brushing with coconut oil.
> Sorry, I can't remember who it was...
> I haven't tried it, but it has antibacterial properties so it might help if the toothpaste can't be tolerated. Maybe better than nothing?
> (But I would start with a really small amount to avoid any tummy trouble.)


Great suggestion!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I decided to purchase the Petzlife Peppermint Gel to brush Carley's teeth with. I read the alcohol content is lower than the Leba 3....so hopefully she will like it and it will be better for her.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

puppydoll said:


> I decided to purchase the Petzlife Peppermint Gel to brush Carley's teeth with. I read the alcohol content is lower than the Leba 3....so hopefully she will like it and it will be better for her.



My Gang likes the salmon flavor way better than the peppermint. Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> My Gang likes the salmon flavor way better than the peppermint. Just thought you'd like to know.


Beatriz, if you lived next door, Carley could have tried yours first. Now she will have to just hope she likes it.:blush: Ben would like to live next door.:wub: 
Any chance you can come to nationals? Its not too late!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

She will like it, or as I say, she will have to as there's no other option lol. Ben would love to be Carley's neighbors, pulling on her tail and chasing her around. And no... No Nationals to me, maybe when they have it on my side of the world on a driving distance.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominic said:


> She will like it, or as I say, she will have to as there's no other option lol. Ben would love to be Carley's neighbors, pulling on her tail and chasing her around. And no... No Nationals to me, maybe when they have it on my side of the world on a driving distance.


Well you know Nationals is a bazillion miles for me...that is why they invented airplanes and cute dog carriers. It would be soo fun to have you there!!:chili:
And about the pulling on her tail, :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Now that is too funny because you he could not catch this little spitfire. She has a lot of Elena in her. :innocent::wub::innocent:


----------

